# XDm40 to 9mm conversion?



## Canaan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, new to the forums.
I recently purchased an XDm40 and have only fired 100rds, but love the gun.
I was originally looking to by the 9mm, but could not find one and my friend talked me into the 40s&w. (I got a black one, he got the bi-tone).

Today I went out and got 800rds of Winchester 165gr FMJ's for range rounds. Those little guys aren't cheap...lol (Btw, the guy at walmart looked at me strange when I cleaned em out of .40cal FMJ )

So, I am now searching for a 9mm conversion kit for my XDm. 
I see XD40 to 9mm kits all over the place, but can't find a solid answer on converting the XDm. I would far rather shoot 9mm for target shooting.

Anyone here know of a good kit?
Anyone have one? (reviews?)

Thanks


----------

